# Cast iron



## Mikeg77583

I'm wanting to fry up some fish today but all I have is small counter fryer .... can I go to academy and buy a cast iron pot like a Dutch oven and use that outside over propane to fry up some fish? Also what's a good brand of fish fry ? .. I have red fish specs and plan on buying some hush puppies tilapia and maybe shrimp thanks for info


----------



## BrandonH

No reason you can't go buy one and use it, but do a little prep first. I'd scrub the new one with soap and water to get all that nasty **** off they call pre-seasoning. This should be the one and only time you ever wash it with soap and water. Once clean rub down with bacon grease or lard and place pot upside down in a 350 degree oven for about an hour. Turn oven off and let cool completely before removing. Now you're ready to cook.


----------



## Mikeg77583

Would it be better to buy like 20/30 quart aluminum pot with basket ? Something like a crawfish pot but smaller ?


----------



## steve holchak

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/outdoor-gourmet-qt-pan-with-dual-baskets#repChildCatid=173652

They have several to choose from. Click on link, scroll down. These last forever.


----------



## Red3Fish

I have fried fish in virtually all kinds of pans.....nearly any will do. Some are better than others. Alum pot, non stick pans, Stainless Steel, cast iron....anything. I take a big old well used non stick to fry over coals or open fire...less weight and volume to take on camping tripl They will get soot on bottom. Once on a fishing trip with no plans to fry, I improvised and fried fish in a big ole stainless steel bowl...more like a wok than frying pan! LOL

If you are going to fry a lot of fish, or lots of fish often, get what is best for your application.....but for me, I can fry just our family fish in anything...usually over a propane burner outside. Managing the heat for what you are using is the main criteria for good fried fish. On propane burner getting too hot is main problem. When the grease starts "moving" it is ready..when grease smokes....too hot. Cast iron does heat more evenly than others....but not essential.

Later
R3F


----------



## phiz83

My buddies turned me on to this thing called a discada. It is essentially a reclaimed disc off of a farm implement. They are incredible. Heavy as heck so they really distribute heat. You can cook multiple courses in the one discada. It uses probably less than a third of the oil the usual cookers uses. I love it. All of the guys who have been out when ive used mine have bought one.

Here's a link. http://www.southwestdisk.com

I highly recommend one.


----------



## gigem87

I use a big cast iron skillet to fry fish. I have a splatter shield to rest on top of it to keep the mess down.

I cut pieces of fish about the size of a deck of cards.

I use canola corn oil. About 1.5" in the skillet. Get it to 350 degrees. I use an infrared thermometer to check, works great. If the oil isn't hot enough the pieces won't get crunchy. They will be soggy.

I coat each piece in flour, then egg, then Italian flavored Panko bread crumbs.

Don't do too many pieces at a time, or else the oil temp drops too much.

Fry til floating and golden brown. Turn and do both sides.

Let oil get back up to 350 before next batch.

Enjoy!


----------



## sotexhookset

I use a 20" cast iron outside when cooking for a few to 15 people. A deep HEAVY walled pot with a basket if for more. But, I'm only posting to warn you about the thinner/cheaper sets you buy with the baskets, turkey hook, etc. If when frying and you let the fire get to blue, it will burn through the pot. Did it a few years ago in my garage (started raining outside and we were hanging out up front as I was having a back deck restained that day). I went in the house to get the French fries and was inside just few minutes and came out to my freakin garage on fire. Pot blew a hole out and grease fire lit the garage doors above up. Was some scary stuff thinking about how much worse it could've been for the couple of days afterwards.


----------



## 2Ws

Cast iron will maintain the heat better...


----------



## Shaky

Agree with all of the above, but will add any of the Louisiana brand fish fry products are excellent if you don't have your own secret recipe.

Will also add, please don't buy tilapia, nasty stuff from overseas, buy fresh catfish nuggets from HEB or any other fresh fillets from a reputable fish house over those nasty carp things.


----------



## Mikeg77583

Well time got the best of me and i didn't want to rush and buy a cast iron without looking around first so I picked up a aluminum pan with basket for $20 at walmart... while there in light 2 boxes of cat fish fillets, hush puppies, fries and some Louisiana brand fish fry like mentioned above .... I got the New Orleans style Louisiana fry and man o man was that stuff GREAT!!!! everything came out awesome! The filets were like 1/2 pound each huge and so good! I plan on buying a good cast iron pan for in the future... also the pot came with a thermometer so temp was on point all night.... thanks for all the info! ..... also I forgot about the specs and red I had in the freezer and cooked only the cat fish so I'll be cooking some up again maybe this weekend ... thanks again! Lots of good info always


----------



## kweber

some folks are going to the Mx discadas for fish frying...
heats faster after each batch acct of shallow depth...
all done outside acct less mess...
I probably have20 pieces of cast-iron cookware from small skillets to dutch ovens of various sizes to a couple of wash pots...
one old wash pot was the right size to put in a de-boned doe and Wick Fowler's chili fixins...
that fed a dozen or so hungry tx teens... I was 17 when we figgered that out...
pony keg on the side to wash down the chili and crackers...:doowapsta


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

If you want to fry a little batch of shrimp or oysters or fish.

that fry grapappy is darn handy and I have a truckload of cast iron and fryers


----------



## larr

Shaky said:


> Agree with all of the above, but will add any of the Louisiana brand fish fry products are excellent if you don't have your own secret recipe.
> 
> Will also add, please don't buy tilapia, nasty stuff from overseas, buy fresh catfish nuggets from HEB or any other fresh fillets from a reputable fish house over those nasty carp things.


Try Lamb's at HEB. My own, (ok, got it from a guide). Ritz Crackers, Saltine Cracker (crunched up), Old Bay, and rice flour.
Awesome coating.

Cast Iron is the one!


----------



## country

I was given an old cast iron Dutch oven that hasn't been used in at least 20 year's. What would be the best way to clean it before using it?


----------



## Postman

Fry mix, 1 handful flour, 1 handful cornmeal, 1 handful panko breading. Black pepper, salt, garlic powder and cayenne pepper. Double, triple, or more times depending on how much fish you're gonna fry. Put your seasoning in the fry mix not on the fish. Good luck............call when it's ready.


----------



## Jt89

HEB used to make their own fry in mango habanero but for some reason stopped selling it over here in league city. It was some good stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrk180

Cast Iron ALL THE WAY!! I love Louisiana fish fry myself.


----------



## flex

Cast iron! Go buy a big Dutch oven, season it right, and use it for everything and pass down for generations!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber

country said:


> I was given an old cast iron Dutch oven that hasn't been used in at least 20 year's. What would be the best way to clean it before using it?


fill w/ water and boil....
may need to scrub w/a stiff brush and re-boil and re-season...
lotta vids out there about old cast-iron cook-ware


----------



## Haute Pursuit

flex said:


> Cast iron! Go buy a big Dutch oven, season it right, and use it for everything and pass down for generations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That Holliers seasoning is good stuff. Their andouille is great too.


----------



## flex

Used the cast iron today!
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks

90% of the time I use a propane burner (like pictured above) with cast iron skillet. Usually place the the burner stand on the lawn so that I won't get oil splattering stains on my concrete or wood decks. For the times that I want the burner on a deck or concrete, I have a large cardboard box that I have opened up all of the seams on, so that it will lay flat. By placing the burner on the center of this, any oil splatter will land on the cardboard. Saves your decking or concrete from staining.

We use either Panko or Saltine crackers that have been crushed and run through the blender. Both are seasoned with my homemade Cajun seasoning. 

If you have a lot of fish to fry, keep your temp between 350 and 360, plus salt your fish after they are done. Higher temps, and salt it in the seasoning with break the oil down faster. Peanut oil can take more heat for longer periods, but really isn't worth the extra $$$$ on family sized fish frying if you aren't going to reuse the oil. If you do save oil for reuse, put it in your freezer if you aren't going to reuse it soon. Tiny particles of fish remaining in the oil will spoil unless frozen.


----------

